# want in ceiling speakers that exceed the rsl c34es speakers



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i realised i have asked the question on in ceiling speakers a couple of times but i have not made my mind up

i want either in ceiling speakers or height speakers that you put high on the wall for atmos and dts x i want speakers that exceed the rsl c34e in ceiling speakers

that are used with the roger sound labs cg24 5.2 package and a denon x6200w amp and emotiva xpa3 amp using blue jeans cables

ie i want better atmos speakers that exceed the rsl c34e and would work even better with the speaker package thanks


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I take it you have the rest of the CG24 5.1 package and you are happy with their sound? If you are looking for front height speakers I would stay the course with the RSL and get another pair of CG-4 or the inwalls if you wanted to go that route. In ceiling I would move to a speaker with an adjustable "aim" such as those available from SpeakerCraft.

This may also be of use to you
http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/dolby-atmos-dispersion-requirements-for-ceiling-speakers/


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi andre 

could you please give me a specific speakercraft in ceiling speaker as in specific model that will work extremely well with the roger sound labs package ive got thanks


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't guarantee the speakercraft in ceilings will sound "extremely" well with the RSLs. They did pioneer the amiable ceiling speaker imho. Since no real bass is needed to these speakers I would go with the AIM252 since it has a silk dome tweeter like the RSL. There are other manufactures of "aimable" ceiling speakers, I just personally think speakercraft is one of the best.


----------

